# FS: fish & plants "Blow out prices" they gotta go!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

All sold


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Prices adjusted........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pictures added...............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump..............................


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are the plecos? Still juveniles or are they females?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> How big are the plecos? Still juveniles or are they females?


2.5- 3" , think 1 for sure is a male see some mini bristles.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Winding down my fish room .............................


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Winding down my fish room .............................


Good luck Laurie....I've heard that one before  I don't know how many times I have used the word "downsizing"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Winding down????

Didn't you just set these up?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Kinda have to if I move.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Laurie....just a "word to the wise". When you are liquidating your equipment, make sure that you keep the 20 longs and the awesome 48" X 12" X 12" breeder that you got from Guy...it's a 100% that you all get the "itch" when you get settled and those tanks will be a great start to your new fish room


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

guppygeorge said:


> Hey Laurie....just a "word to the wise". When you are liquidating your equipment, make sure that you keep the 20 longs and the awesome 48" X 12" X 12" breeder that you got from Guy...it's a 100% that you all get the "itch" when you get settled and those tanks will be a great start to your new fish room


I love his tanks!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Laurie, do you have any Christmas moss?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Hey Laurie....just a "word to the wise". When you are liquidating your equipment, make sure that you keep the 20 longs and the awesome 48" X 12" X 12" breeder that you got from Guy...it's a 100% that you all get the "itch" when you get settled and those tanks will be a great start to your new fish room


I plan on keeping those 2 tanks and filtration, lighting etc. for them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gaia said:


> Laurie, do you have any Christmas moss?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Yes on wood


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So I guess the move is official now. Sorry to see you go but I'm sure you'll have a blast out there. Remember though that the climate is VERY different & far more extreme in the Okanagan with much colder winters and hotter summers than you're used to here on the coast. Enjoy this new adventure. If you want me to hold any of your favourite fish for you, let me know.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So I guess the move is official now. Sorry to see you go but I'm sure you'll have a blast out there. Remember though that the climate is VERY different & far more extreme in the Okanagan with much colder winters and hotter summers than you're used to here on the coast. Enjoy this new adventure. If you want me to hold any of your favourite fish for you, let me know.
> 
> Anthony


Thanks bud for the offer, we'll see how it goes :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I plan on keeping those 2 tanks and filtration, lighting etc. for them.


Good move Laurie.... keeping the 48" long as well ?? That's a beauty...don't see that size/shape tank around much..


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Moving! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Moving!
> Yep a chance to move where to air is drier and less rain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





guppygeorge said:


> Good move Laurie.... keeping the 48" long as well ?? That's a beauty...don't see that size/shape tank around much..


That's what I was thinking too. Hey George do you want the pleco's back?


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you again for the goodies today! You have fantastic stuff! I'll definitely be back to buy more if it doesn't sell. My plecos are super happy with their new caves . Thank you again Laurie 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What? What? What?.......


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Saturday bump.....................


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SO...........for anyone interested....what do you have left Laurie ?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

How did I miss this?

Well now I will know someone in Pentiction when I go up the the car show in July.

Good luck.

Check out the lake for some pond plants for us<VBG>

Good luck on the move.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

buump..............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bumped.............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt..............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

No holds they gotta go ....................... I held the fish for a week for a member that never did get back to me even after 2 pm attempts yesterday, too late for him now!
Take advantage of the good prices today. :bigsmile:


----------

